# como programar un Microprocesador PIC 16f84



## Jesus Truyol (Oct 10, 2006)

saludos a todos los foristas. necesito con unrgencia como programar un PIC 16f84 y como utilizar el lenguaje que se me hace muy dificil de entendre. como ejemplo le temgo una imajen
                   D_Main UDATA
Num1_16H   RES 1
Num1_16L   RES 1
Num2_16H   RES 1
Num2_16L   RES 1
RES_16H     RES 1
RES_16L      RES 1

RESET         CODE
                  goto INICIO

ProgMain CODE
INICIO
                   BANKSEL Num1_16H
                   movf Num1_16H,W
                   movwf N1_H
                   movf Num1_16L,W
                   movwf N1_L
                   movf Num2_16H,W    
                   movwf N2_H
                   movf Num2_16L,W
                   movwf N2_L    
                   call Suma16x16
                   movf N2_H,W
                   movwf RES_16H
                   movf N2_L,W
                   movwf RES_16L
                   goto INICIO


le agradesco a todos. por favor necesito una explicación clara y especifica 

gracias a todos


----------



## Neo_el_Salteador (Oct 13, 2006)

Para programar puedes usar el t-21 (hardware) que permite grabar los pics 16f87X y el 16f84, mediante el programa ICPROG que usa un fichero .hex que puedes crear con MPLAB.  El lenguaje no me suena mucho, pero se parece al ensamblador, aunque con algo de BASIC, podría ser algo para BASICSTAMP (Parallax).  
Como consejo, te invito a trabajar con C desde MPLAB (el compilador puede ser el PICC).  Es muy sencillo, te permite configurar los periféricos de forma sencilla, y así podrás ver resultados rápidos.

Un saludo de luz y mucha suerte


----------

